# Hazardous Area Classification



## محمد منير حسن (10 يوليو 2009)

اليكم ايه الأخوة عرض تقديمى عن Hazardous Area Classificationوالذى يعتبر مهم جدا الى كل من يعمل فى شركات انتاج البنرول والبتروكيماويات والمحطات الكهربائية.
http://rapidshare.com/files/254200169/3190342-Hazardous-Area-Classification.pdf.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يوليو 2009)

عرض جيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز محمد منير حسن على هذا الموضوع المميز ونرجو منك المزيد.


----------



## اسامةعباس (11 يوليو 2009)

تم وقف امكانية التحميل المجاني بعد تحميل الملف عشرة مرات هذه القواعد حاليا علي رابدشير، رجاء اعادة رفع الملف علي احد مواقع الشايرنج الاخرى.....مع خالص شكري


----------



## medhat56 (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
ارجو رفع الملف على موقع اخر لان الرابيدشير استنفذ مرات التنزيل
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (13 يوليو 2009)

*ارجو رفع الملف على موقع اخر لان الرابيدشير استنفذ مرات التنزيل*


----------



## محمد منير حسن (14 يوليو 2009)

تفضلوا ايه الأخوة
http://ifile.it/grb93kzf33e6d0236aaca87178633ca82e00e6f


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 يوليو 2009)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnks my friend


----------



## medhat56 (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل مع جزيل الشكر علي اهتمامك 
لاكن الموقع الاخر لايوجد بة الملف يوجد عبارة تم رفعة او الغاءة
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (16 يوليو 2009)

الأخوان الذين لم يتمكنوا من تحميل الملف ... موجود هنا

http://ifile.it/6uglb9q

والشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## رمرر (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عمارة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

فى مشكلة فى تحميل الملف ممكن تانى وشكرا


----------



## ايمن عمارة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف تحافظ على صلاة الفجر اقرأ هنا
http://key-drilling-school.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_8435.html


----------



## جمال الليبى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر لك اخى الكريم ... ولصاحب الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم و كل من ساهم فى وصول الملف للجميع


----------



## محمدممدوحأحمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يوجد هذا الملف بصيغة الباور بوينت


----------



## ahmedyani (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا ريت ترسلي الرابط تاني لاني محتاجه جدا


----------



## م/وفاء (12 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مشكور علي هذه المشاركه الممتازه


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

page not found

file ex
الرجاء ان كان الملف موجود تحميله منجديد وشكرا للجميع


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

ياريت تحميل الملف من جديد حتى أتمكن من مشاهدته و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## ahmed_fouad79 (24 أبريل 2010)

لا يوجد ملف ارجو الإفادة وشكرا


----------



## ahmedyani (25 أبريل 2010)

لا يوجد ملف للمرة الرابعه


----------



## ibrahim Abass (25 أبريل 2010)

*ATEX and explosive atmospheres*

Please see:
http://www.hse.gov.uk/fireandexplosion/zoning.pdf
http://www.hse.gov.uk/fireandexplosion/atex.htm#workplace


----------

